# indoor grow 2009 of a local strain



## donkey942 (Mar 6, 2009)

well Im new here and this is what im working with....
1. 2-175w metal halide with built in ballast
2. Local starin obtained through a man we fondly call the dirty hippie
3. A room im costum building for this perpose with my own 2 hand
4. a squerril cage fan thats been hooked up to directly plug into an outlet
5. rubber roofing left over from my porch roof for a floor
6. flat white paint for the walls and ceiling
7. commercial grade plastic sheeting to cover the newly painted walls
8. room thats 7' long 4' wide and 5.5' tall
9. custom built water system that will drip water onto the planters only
10. soil mixture is 1/4 perilite, 1/4 vermiculite, 1/4 spagnum peat moss, 1/4 organic potting soil
11. ive also got local nutes for seedling vegitation and blooming that worked well on my outdoor plants last year so im sticking with em(1 plant was 11' tall  outside and i got 1pd 1oz approx. from that plant alone) ill keep you guys posted with pics of the build and progress as it happens.


----------



## Von Turkey (Mar 6, 2009)

sounds nice, cant wait to see pics


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 11, 2009)

lights fan grow room under construction

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39163 here are photos of room and lights sight only allows photos to be posted on one thread

well walls are going mylar after their caulked and painted


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 12, 2009)

well ive ordered 2 400w hps fixtures and im going to split my room into 3 sections 1 for veg with the 2 MH lights 1 for flowering and one for clones that will have my floros on shelfs and will inclose them with plexi for humidity for them im going to have to run another breaker to the room ive got 2 15 amp already run to rafters above the box for lights and fan ive also got but now that im adding the cloning area ive decided that another breaker would make it safer and less chance to pop my breakers also the mh will run on standard timers but ive got to order timers for the hps lights.

pics


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, you got an awsome spot to grow some bud that's for sure. I wish you all the best in your endavour, definately keep us posted!


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 13, 2009)

will do mental and im going to finish the room this weakend and then sprout some beanies hopefully my freind shows up with some seeds he snuck back from canada yesterday but i havent heard from him yet.

ill post pics of the work i did wed night later.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 15, 2009)

grow room has been insulated and painted flat white, insulation has been wrapped on the outside of the box with 6 mil greenhouse plastic and the top of the box was insulated and given a special foil backed styrofoam insulation to help erase heat sig, floor and 6 inches up the walls will be wraped in rubber roofing to stop water sepage and to inshure ease of cleaning going to a hydro shop next weekend and getting mylar and fox farm soil and nutes lights are going to be hung connected to a 2"x4" with stepped slots on eachside of the room to raise and lower ive begane to design a cooling system that places inlet and exhuast beside the light without tube because i cant justify spending an extra $100 on some pyrex. Im steadly making progress and also i got my family physician to perscribe me marijuana so when the 17th of april rolls around here ill be all legal.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thursday (payday) im goin to go get some mylar and soil and ferts (fox farm) from the local hydro shop, Ill post pics tom. when i put up the door im also waiting on 2 400w hps that i bought refurbished from a store in cali ment for a warehouse but im going to take out the socket and extend them into grow room their going to take 3 weeks to get here so im going to start with the MH lights i got and some floros on the sides im going to grow the first batch untill they show sex and then ill decide weather ill just bud in the room or build another room (basements pretty big.)


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 19, 2009)

i got my mylar and other stuff by saturday ill be ready and by monday ill have some babys( with a little luck) wish me some mojo.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's Mojo!!
:watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant:

Keep us posted!

Gb


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 20, 2009)

will do thought people were leting my post die had lots of activity then dead, once again thx for your support.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 20, 2009)

i hope my outdoorsies get 11ft tall.
ima put a bunch of 2ft clones out in the ground at my cottage
you definitly have a nice space to work with
ill watch your grow man good luck
TDOC


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 22, 2009)

im posting new pics in the morning built door frame light supports and hung the extra floros i had in thier as extra lightin im going to go buy new HID light tommarow, the ones i had have burnt ballasts so back on the hunt ill go going to hit up some hardware stores and hopefully ill get lucky. sprouting beans on monday too.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 23, 2009)

pics after saturday work, i have ordered a new 1000w HPSN ballast and lumelux bulb to put in it i pick up the remote ballas on wenseday, this is all ive had time to do.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 23, 2009)

Where the vent is ive just started to attach a fan to a peice of plywood that will be mounted in front of vent that will be directly above the 1000w hps that goes into, im using the flor lights to add blue spectrum of light to the room.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 24, 2009)

i put my light in today and dropped my beans into peat pellets in a seed starter tray, I put a moonflower in the groe room today just to see its reaction and the leaves in 20 min grew im amazed( sorry about the bad spelling) so i started about 20 beans today and will start 11 more tommarow, want to find a healthy strain to start va momma from. will post some new pics when they sprout out. thx for coming drop me a line while i wait AND TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK OF MY SPOT!


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well my first 2 beans broke ground, I will post pics when they have leaves they are taking along time to sprout, I also mixed my soil for the first babys half a bag FFOF and 1/4 a bag of perilite and 1/4 a bag of vermiculite.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 29, 2009)

6 babys so far will post pics tonight when i get home ive got a sad seed ratio this time so far only 6 of 22 seeds sown broke the ground im picking up some more from the dirty hippie today and will sow those later, hope the next batch gets a better ratio of sprouts remember new pics this evening. and as always thx for checking em out


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 29, 2009)

sorry for the red tint, the 1000w hps light was on still, 6 babys and more sprouts in the jiffy plugs, ill take pics next time when i bring em out for plant rotation. Im also showing the pic of my mother cabinet that im building right now. enjoy ill post pics of the babys from now on every 3-4 days, and will post pics of the mother cabinet when its finished.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 29, 2009)

mother closet in construction


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 29, 2009)

anybody even check out my thread anymore?


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 29, 2009)

plants are in fox farm ocean forest with vermiculite and peralite and 1tblsp of dolamite lime


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 30, 2009)

well im guessing that nobody wants to see my grow, ill wait to post any new pics till i know im not wasting time.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 30, 2009)

whats up donkey? lookin good. u a michigander? what r ur plans 4 air purification when the time comes? id look into an inline for ventilation & use squirrel 4 light cooling. heres a link to a good brand & pretty quiet.hXXp://www.hvacquick.com/spfnconfig.php?fm=td[/URL]id look into the td-200. it will turn room over 3 times in a minute.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 30, 2009)

well my neighbors arent close and im going to use thos moister crystals and a round vortex fan ill soke the crystals in fabrez and set the fan down in a 5 gal bucket witch will pull the air down through it with the fan and vent at the other side this should keep the smell down plus my spot is in the basement, so the smell should be just in that area if any at all my outdoor grow of this same strain and the neighbors couldnt even smell it.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 30, 2009)

gotcha. yeah i tried the cover up route, but no go 4 me. im in a small bungalow. when entering house off side you are greeted w/ my basemaent stairs so smell did slip through the "fresh laundry" smell...lol. plus kiddy corner from me is a state trooper. nice guy "off duty" but im sure b a diff story if he caught wind. although i gotta go now... all this talk about bacon is gettin me hungry.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ive got 2 growers for neighbors and one who doesnt f with me cause he saw my junk once when he came over to ask us to turn down the music and my wife was down town, lol. the one right behind me doesnt dare call the cops on me cause i would turn his daughter in for being a prostitute, and they would lose the respect(hatred) of the other neighbors. i used to live in a dif part of town when i got out of prison and when i got out the local cops and my parole officer came to my house and said if me and my freinds cleaned up the neighborhood to like it used to be theyd look the other way on my operation, i told them you put me in the big house and my territory was taken over and you want me to do your job no freakin way, ill do my parole and you deal with the mess you made and ill move out of this part of town. never looked back.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 31, 2009)

new pics love the babys so much their like another set of children(only less aggrevating) lol.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 31, 2009)

so what do you guys think 3 days old and counting.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 31, 2009)

4 good ones and 3 retards so far.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 31, 2009)

I decided to check the temps in my room it was only around 57 degress F, so i took one of the ceramic space heaters that has an auto setting and added it to my room set to 75 degress F, its still only around 50-55 with dips below 25 degress F outside now so that means its realativly cold in a basement for now. this should solve my problems with temp, but opens up another problem ceramic heaters dry out the air and now ive got to find a way to add humidity to the room, any suggestions?


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 31, 2009)

going to use a household humidefier for now.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 31, 2009)

shallow pan of water placed in front of heater. hopefully it uses forced air if not & just radiates then suspend or set on top of heater as long as pan can withstand those temps. saves room & $ than 2 put 2 bulky devices in room.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 31, 2009)

just dropped 5 kush seeds and will have 25 more next saturday, plus some NL#5 clones, my freind is growing and i didnt even know he came over for some computer parts (9600gt 2gigs of ram and 750w power source) and hes giving me a extra 1000w hps setup hes got laying around all those seeds and 25 clones for those parts. I got a sweet arse deal! YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 1, 2009)

well since ive the temp and humidity under control the plants have made sum real progress ill post pics tonight one of the retards has begun to produce some real leaves and ive got another sprout.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 2, 2009)

5 really good ones the retard that lived and the kush seed sprouts, yay.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 2, 2009)

welltell me what you guys think, i think their doing pretty good.


----------



## Hick (Apr 3, 2009)

they look dandy donkey


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 3, 2009)

wow somebody actualy posted here, well maybe as time goes by and they get better looking people will check em out more.


----------



## 420benny (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking good donkey! Don't worry, once the bud porn starts, folks will flock to the thread. Everybody wants to see buds! Imagine that? It's normal for threads to sit now and then, especially if other threads are showing flowering or harvesting.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 3, 2009)

ok thx for the encouragement

well we start with the seeds we call the river quiver then the kush seeds.

group shot!

a 1000w hps is def the way to go I tell ya.

so what do you guys think, Im open to any suggestions..........


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 7, 2009)

if u can flip ur light horizontal. covers more area & get a hood on it cause ur losing 50% light upward. if this is a commercial "warehouse" light you can wire to be a remote ballast & mod the reflector by cutting in 1/2 & screwing 2 halves together. ill post pics when i get home from work.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 7, 2009)

do they look healthy to you? the big ones are around 9 days now, little kush ones are 4 days. so far these are the bushiest laddies ive grown to date.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 7, 2009)

looks as if might b experiencing a lil heat issue by way the leaves edges r curling up. 1000w is alot for that fresh tissue 2 endure. ill get u pics 4 that reflector mod once i frincken figure why my bluetooth took a ****.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok thx im a little afraid to rewire them and the room stays a steady 78-82 degrees F, Ill turn down the heater in th room its so cold in my basement i have to still heat it with the light in their.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 8, 2009)

well ill post new pics tommarow, the big ones are really starting to grow, amazing growth with HPS lighting, I used to start the ones I took outdoors with flor. but im going all inside now, even the ones that where outside last year didnt grow like this. well i hope some people will tell me what they think about my babys soon


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 8, 2009)

Im going to post new pics tonight instead, Ive got to grocery shopping on thursday. First 5 are of the river quiver, the next couple are kush and the last is from some middies i got ahold of last week and i got about 60 more river quiver seeds in the peet pellets waiting to start Ive got a freind that asked me to start his this year. I figure that about only half (if im lucky) will be female. last to are of my temp and humidity gauge and heating and humidifier.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 9, 2009)

well i guess this thread is really dead. O well ill just keep posting to log my progress for me.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 11, 2009)

tonight ill post a update, ive got a favorite now i hope its a female. Ive got 13 babys going strong and 20 seedlings + Im shure when I come home tonight their will be more seedlings.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 11, 2009)

donkey ur goin balls 2 the wall. u planning on putting some outside? can i ask y ur veggin w/ hps? they make mh conversions 4 whatever ballast u have. alot of gj go w/o replies in beginning cause truthfully theyre not that impressive in veg...:-} dont sweat it they will come


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 11, 2009)

thx for coming back and ive got a new bulb and a hood coming, the other bulb is HPS with enhanced blue spectrum. and yes Ive got a freind that has 200+ acres and hes going to tend to my outside ladies, I just want them to be strong and tall when they go out in may, theyll have less of a shock if their big and strong, ive got a covered porch that has plastic around it and when i go to flower here the outside ones will go their till transport. Their arent all just for me my mother is epaleptic and the freind whos watching them has cancer and my mothers boyfreind has 4 discs missing in his spine, we will all benafit from this grow, as of now the state I live in doesnt have a madicinal law so we are forced to provide for ourselves and take a chance, we dont like having to deal with dealers and their shoddy ways and dangerouse lifestyles.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 11, 2009)

and O yeah Im going to post some more pics tonight.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 11, 2009)

The first is a group shot. First the plants the 5 at 13 days old the 7 at 7 days old and the newborns. also some close ups of the growth from the stem on the 2 biggest plants.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 11, 2009)

stated above


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 11, 2009)

I think their pretty good for only 13 days old. what do you guys think?


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 11, 2009)

looks like their indica mostly what do you think? Outside their leaves are the same but I never really noticed.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks well man, imagine they lot greener when not under hps so all looks very nice, definitely some heavy indica DNA in there looking at the leaves.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 12, 2009)

thx, and the tread LIVES!


----------



## Newbud (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL, yeah there so many its hard to get through em all lol.
Mine goes dead but i just keep typing, i view my journal as something for me to look back on as a reference for dates and what i done right or wrong, anything else just a bonus lol.
Looks like you got a good grow going to me should do well of 12 plants, well suppose depends how many females you get,,, Ah the beauty of clones lol, i'll keep dropping in.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 12, 2009)

well I have 37 plants started now and im going to veg em till they all are at least 8 inches, then well turn em over to 12/12 to weed out the men from the women, wish me luck im expecting about 10-12 days till I turn em over all at the same time. Looks like some of the babys i recently started are on the sativa side those are going out to pasture, some to some family members for their garden and some to the dirty ol' hippy on the hill the ones that show promise on the indica side will be kept alone with a indica male to create seed stock. Im going to try my hand at making my own strains from the indicas on hand and then maybe crossing them with some ordered seeds later on. Im going for the short and heavy producers that come about and try to stabilize the strain by inbreeding these strains untill ive got it the way I want and add some more potent stock to that and once again inbreed them till stable.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 12, 2009)

hey donkey if want taller plants so u dont have 2 flip em when so small. let ur plant tell u in veg if boy or girl. let plant grow 10 nodes & look @ 8th & sure as **** its parts will be hanging out in plain view. plants left to preflower like this are usually around 12". giving u 8-12" taller on a flowering plant. hope u follow im ripped off my new chillum...


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well Ive only got about say 4 ft of hight to flower these babys so they have to start a little earlier than they would if I was puting them all outside.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 12, 2009)

i have 4' "useable" height also & i just top, lst, scrog, supercrop or combo of them. give em a wk or a lil extra 4 recoop then flip. works 4 me. just a thought. whatever works 4 u then run wit it


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 13, 2009)

hey bro they look nice keep em growin and jus keeping posting dont worry bout if ppl r leaveing comments or not, i do this mostly to document what i do because i forget really quick especally if im doing somthing new it helps keep track wat might have went wrong wat to make better. be your worst critic if this is somthing u really love to do.


----------



## MootPointBlank (Apr 13, 2009)

A very impressive effort, for sure. I would love to have that much space. Oy, the things I could do. I live in a tropical climate and venting heat has proved to be a daunting challenge. Not to mention that I have to operate super-stealth so that guests unaware won't suspect.
I'd love to help you design a hydro setup as it would cut down your grow cycle period considerably. Currently undertaking a small scale DWC, but would like to try foggyponics if I didn't think the transducer would overheat the res.
Anyway, wow, you live in a pretty interesting neighborhood. Just the fact that you know people who grow too is pretty cool. There are _very_ few people I trust to know about my little hobby, only a couple of which are family and not because I think the rest would narc on me but because I don't trust their level of self-control with gum flapping. I've become so paranoid and cautious since starting this project because I've read all of the screwed up ways in which people get busted. Just belonging to a forum gives me the willies. 
Okay...rambling... Keep up the good work. Someday we'll all be able to come out of hiding. Prohibition cannot overpower the will of the people.

MPB


----------



## Newbud (Apr 13, 2009)

Like what you saying about breeding a nice fat indica.
Something i want to get into too.
Will have to move into attic in few month and growing a fast growing sativa bassed powerplant could be a challenge as there limited head room.
They already have some indica in so as i have a good mother plant would be nice to try breeding some of her clones with something else to try and grow em shorter naturally.
I think it would be fun just to experiment anyway.

When you say you got 4ft is that floor to bulb or soil to bulb?
Not much room really


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 13, 2009)

the rooms about 5ft but thats ground to closest I can get to bulb, Im also adding a 400w to room in about a weak or so, just about the time I start to bud. and thx goneinthewind, and to mootpointblank my house is very private only my freinds (which is few because I wont sell it) and close family ever come here and out of those 1 freind knows ( the dirty hippie) and my mother and her boyfreind of 30yrs. I was pariniod the first grow in my yard but then the neighbor came over and commented on how tall my biggest plant was and he offered to show me his grow. So know I dont worry about it because nothing says "Im guilty" like paranoid action around others. 

jeeze these plants really stink. My basement reeks and ive got a diy carbon filter and oder control bucket guess Im going to have to invest in something like a Ionic breeze or something. I might add a screen to the room if the plants become unmanageable


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 13, 2009)

ive heard great things bout river quiver wouldnt mind tryin it out


----------



## MootPointBlank (Apr 13, 2009)

donkey942 said:
			
		

> the rooms about 5ft but thats ground to closest I can get to bulb, Im also adding a 400w to room in about a weak or so, just about the time I start to bud. and thx goneinthewind, and to mootpointblank my house is very private only my freinds (which is few because I wont sell it) and close family ever come here and out of those 1 freind knows ( the dirty hippie) and my mother and her boyfreind of 30yrs. I was pariniod the first grow in my yard but then the neighbor came over and commented on how tall my biggest plant was and he offered to show me his grow. So know I dont worry about it because nothing says "Im guilty" like paranoid action around others.
> 
> jeeze these plants really stink. My basement reeks and ive got a diy carbon filter and oder control bucket guess Im going to have to invest in something like a Ionic breeze or something. I might add a screen to the room if the plants become unmanageable



You could build an ozone based air scrubber (something I've been contemplating) out of some pretty basic supplies and vent the treated air outside or, with some experimenting, use it to recirculate the air in the room. The trick to that is getting your timer settings just right so that you release only as much ozone as you need to kill the odor and nothing else. Nothing subdues odor like ozone, but at high levels it can become aggravating to your respiratory system and caustic to your plants and just about everything else it touches.

MPB


----------



## zipflip (Apr 13, 2009)

donkey942 said:
			
		

> Ive got 2 growers for neighbors and one who doesnt f with me cause he saw my junk once when he came over to ask us to turn down the music and my wife was down town, lol. the one right behind me doesnt dare call the cops on me cause i would turn his daughter in for being a prostitute, and they would lose the respect(hatred) of the other neighbors. i used to live in a dif part of town when i got out of prison and when i got out the local cops and my parole officer came to my house and said if me and my freinds cleaned up the neighborhood to like it used to be theyd look the other way on my operation, i told them you put me in the big house and my territory was taken over and you want me to do your job no freakin way, ill do my parole and you deal with the mess you made and ill move out of this part of town. never looked back.


u said got outta prison an now u on parole and  growing in ur house? :holysheep:  man ur playin with fire. IMO or u medical an got a card?
  other than that i wish i had room to build a space like urs tho. looks good


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 13, 2009)

No Im not on parole anymore been quite a few years, and that was when I was 24 Im 28 now and live in a dif neighborhood, no cops here only state troopers and they only come when called. And my state doesnt vote on medical till the middle of this month, got my fingers crossed.



			
				goneindawind said:
			
		

> ive heard great things bout river quiver wouldnt mind tryin it out


Awe you must be close to me then in the good old northeast, only place Ive ever been thats herd of this strain. Id laugh if you new the old hippy named zippy! lol


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 13, 2009)

well heres the family


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 13, 2009)

lol


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 13, 2009)

weeeeee........


----------



## Newbud (Apr 13, 2009)

Aye thats a proud man that is, you like the mad japaneese tourist with all the pics lol.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 13, 2009)

Their all of different plants lol.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 13, 2009)

Lol, its like my house, think i'm addicted to cloning lol.
God knows what i going to do with the ones i just done, couldn't even tell you why i did em lol


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 14, 2009)

donkey why r u useing hps & not mh in veg? mh or even cool white floros will give u faster growth. mh burns cooler than hps & the plants explode!


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 14, 2009)

Im waiting on a conversion bulb and another light fixture.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 14, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Lol, its like my house, think i'm addicted to cloning lol.
> God knows what i going to do with the ones i just done, couldn't even tell you why i did em lol


 

Send em my way LOL.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 14, 2009)

If we were close i'd consider it but there the small mater of the Atlantic ocean between us lol


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 14, 2009)

bah large expanse of water sucks, O well. wanna here something funny? My river quiver plants have 2 distinct smells. Ones like a minty bubble gum the other smells like just skunky mint. Do you think this strain isnt really stabalized? Well Ill have to be careful which one I want to keep the phenos from (bubble gum probably) and bred with another male with the same stink.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 14, 2009)

Bubble gum, you know it makes sense lol


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 15, 2009)

Well maybe Ill keep a clone of all the females to set as mothers from my excuss of a breeding program. Just afraid Ill pick the wrong plant and the other one will be better. Who knows maybe Im just to stoned? Do I even make sense? Well will find out in 10 or so days wont we, the stretch scares me.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah can imagine it can be a long drawn out process selectivly breeding in/out the traits you want/dont want.


My power plant seems to have a hint of bubble gum about it now which is nice, thinking of crossing some with Blueberry and trying to shorten the plants natural height while trying to get a nice mix of the 2 flavours.

Never done anything like that before so it would make for some interesting fun.

I'd keep my true PP mother though and work from clones, dont wanna loose genetics totally.

As for ya stretch, dont imagine much you can do yet if you got the light well on em.
I use hps for veg too, i actually use duel spectrum bulbs for veg and flower.
Even at 6 weeks they were still just over a foot and really bushy and thats a sativa dom plant. Wasn't till i flipped 12/12 that all hell broke loose lol.
They are 6 weeks on 12/12 today and are an average height of 4.5ft, luckily they seem to have stopped or at least slowed way down.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 17, 2009)

for the big ones, 10 for the middle sized ones and 4 for the babys, 3 for the seedlings.


----------



## Hick (Apr 17, 2009)

."heeeeeeee-haaaaaaaaaaaaw"....


----------



## Newbud (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks good to me


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think Im going another 10-12 days before I switch just so the babys have time to get a couple of teirs. Im getting some issues with some lower leaves brown spots and drying up, dont know if its N-def or what so I gave the bigger ones some nutes today we'll see if thats the problem or maybe their just dieing off naturally. Any ideas?

And I was wondering if I switch them all over can I still take them outside in may without hurting them, Ive never done the both before.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 17, 2009)

Is it possible it nute or light burn from getting water on leaves? Might sound daft but i've had it.
Pics would help somone answer better.

If you flip em 12/12 they'll go back into veg when you put em outside i would think


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 17, 2009)

I got that part but what Im wondering if that would cause to much stress and throw balls?

Ill post pics of the problem in a min ok


----------



## Newbud (Apr 17, 2009)

I get ya, hmm dunno man, guess it might depend on the plants genetics.
If the strain is a little unstable it may i guess BUT theres a lot of people done it with no problems so i'd guess it'd be fine.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 17, 2009)

here you go what do you think?


----------



## Newbud (Apr 17, 2009)

From my experience so far which is limited i think a nitrogen deficiency tends to affect the whole leaf or leaves and they go paler green then yellow as gets worse.

I'm not sure at all to be honest my friend, it does seem to look like the tips curled down a bit  which combined with the spots i'd probably say too much nutes but i'd be guessing.
Have you checked ph of run off water?

Check through the links in resources see if you can match it.

Are you carefull when you feed/water? I used to get splashes on leaves and i got spots from the water magnifying the light.

Sorry carnt be of more help


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 18, 2009)

no I havent checked my run off but I havent used any nutes untill this hopping its N def and some nutes would clear it up. Well guess Im going to have to post a link in troubled plants area to this page,  thx though.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 19, 2009)

well its pic day people.

12 days 6 days and 4 days(I was wrong about how old the seedlings where.)

second pic is the only plant starting to show presex we will know what she is tommarow or even maybe later today foiler sprayed with epsom salts last night seams to have stoped the sick leaves from progressing. Some of the middle sized plants seam to be getting purple steams (their sativa cross strains I beleive) theyll get some nutes today. Im also going to start with a label process with popsicle sticks to chart their growth and needs to help with a watering regiment.


----------



## xxsourdieselxx (Apr 19, 2009)

what does purple stems mean?


----------



## Newbud (Apr 19, 2009)

purple stems unless genetic is an early warning sign that the plants are running out of nutrients P and or K or the roots are too cold


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 19, 2009)

u need 2 check ph. purp stems is one of 2 things or combo(if not typ of strain). overwatered or ph. im going w/ ph is too acidic. had this same thing happen in 1st grow.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 19, 2009)

going back & looking @ pics looks as if overwatering is taking place & def ph outta wack. what is ur schedule & amount? whats runoff?


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 19, 2009)

runoff is 6.8 and I water every other day, if I dont theyll bend over and touch the ground, trust me I missed 1 watering and they where all droppy and I thought I lost em' they recovered fully, and added a water based Mg addative that is water soluable. hope that helps and they all have had only 1 feeding and at 1/10 the strength. the ones that where feed are only the 5 big babys.

Im going to start 12-12 in the evening tommarow, wish me luck. Do you think theyll stretch to mutch, I hope not.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 21, 2009)

well started 12-12 last night and the plants seem to like it. I will post pics in 2 days cya then. No presex yet had some weird growth on the sides of a few of my plants where the little baby leaves where the plants seem to be producing side stems, weird havent quit seen anything like it yet untill now.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 21, 2009)

donkey942 said:
			
		

> Im going to start 12-12 in the evening tommarow, wish me luck. Do you think theyll stretch to mutch, I hope not.


 
Depends on strain but yeah they will, mine are over 4 times bigger than when i flipped em


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 21, 2009)

Im scared really truely scared.

Well its pic day will be posting them soon, keep an eye out for em.

the batteries died in my cam got to recharge then ill take more.

Wow

mini jungle in their!


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well Im going to update with more pics here soon (soome time today). hope you enjoy, I think the only plant thats showed (not enough to tell yet) is probably male. Fingers crossed they show first dont they? well enough of that just hoping the big one is a girl.

:holysheep:


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 24, 2009)

I just brang them out to water them so their a little droopy!:hubba:


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 24, 2009)

The small ones are going outside about may 7th or so. The small ones are in schultzs organic mix, they dont seem to be doing as good as the ones in foxfarm O well Ill just make shure to always use foxfarm and none seem to like nutes they have all got some nute burn here and their O well.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 24, 2009)

My house stinks, the bathroom smells like minty bubblegum with a hint of vanilla, sometimes a wafting of a strong skunk, even sometimes a little like cat piss. I dont understand it. so many different smells coming out of their its weird. Ive got a question will it hurt the babys to be on 12-12 till they go outside  (the real young ones) just havent tried to do both inside and out at the same time? well I still havent received my light from HTGsupply been almost 1.5 weeks, getting a little paranoid about it.

I be they have stretched about 2-3 inches already.

4 days on 12-12


----------



## Newbud (Apr 25, 2009)

Wheres The Pics??


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 26, 2009)

lol previous page, stoned already huh, lol!


----------



## Newbud (Apr 26, 2009)

Me stoned?? How very dare you ?? lol

*YUP*

How they doin stretch wise? Diference between mine last night and today is huge lol


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 26, 2009)

about 2-3 inches in about 5 days.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 26, 2009)

Ah thats nothing yet, mine were pushing an inch and a half a day for a few weeks, thought i was gona run out of room then they pretty much stopped at about 5.5 - 6 weeks and started getting fat.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 26, 2009)

good cause I already had to move them down and and ive only got about 24" more lowering space and im out of space.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 26, 2009)

Uh oh!!!

They can soon fill that, depends on strain i suppose


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 27, 2009)

I hope I dont have to top anything durring budding, maybe ill just have to train them with hemp rope by pulling them down?


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 27, 2009)

well its pic day again guys Im going down right now to take em be back in awhile.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 27, 2009)

O yeah 6 days 12-12 no real signs of sex yet O well Ill keep watching.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 27, 2009)

Pic 10 abouve shows those weird shoots growing out of the main stalk that I was talking about earlier on the post, and here some more pics.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 27, 2009)

If it comes to it i'd tie down not top in flower, i kept topping in 12/12 on the most beautifull plant i ever seen whether my own or in pics and the biatch hermi'd on me lol.

Tried to look at pic 10 but *server busy* server busy server busy server busy


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 27, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> If it comes to it i'd tie down not top in flower, i kept topping in 12/12 on the most beautifull plant i ever seen whether my own or in pics and the biatch hermi'd on me lol.
> 
> Tried to look at pic 10 but *server busy* server busy server busy server busy


 
well let me know what you think, by the way how long did it take you to see preflowers when you flipped over its almost a week on 12-12 and no preflowers yet, weird well ill just keep watching.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 27, 2009)

ive waited almost 3 weeks of 12/12 to see the sex.
different strains = different everything


----------



## Newbud (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah i agree, from what i read it varies, my first lot about 8 days i think and this next lot about 6 i think.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

That bubble growth is from Humidity. It will not harm or hinder the plants.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 28, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> That bubble growth is from Humidity. It will not harm or hinder the plants.


 
What I was talking about was the shoot the plants putting out where the 2 sprout leaves where. maybe you vant see the little green leave thats pushed itself out of the plant on the main trunk, I was wondering if it was normal for a plant to get a side growth like that and if not what should I do about it.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well the stretch has started, and its real fast Im running out of room fast the 3 big ones only have about 8-10 more inches stretch space left. Im going to post new pics tommarow. I had to remove 3 smaller plants and put them under some cfls in the spot I was going to use for a mother plant, along with 6 other small ones. I might have to put the outdoor ones out early and pray they survive. Im going to keep about 12-15 indoors and out go the other 20. Still no real signs of sex O well, Im going to seed out some of the popcorn buds anyway. Todays first week on 12-12 done.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol, i knew they'd grow fast.
Sounds like early outdoors might be the only option.
I'll look in for the pics tomorrow


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 30, 2009)

well photos will have to wait till another day my hard drive on my good comp took a crap, and this is my wifes laptop it doesnt transfer stuff to well on the wireless. Im going to put a new hard drive in later tonight and reload vista, Ill probably be able to a update after its finished. Sorry to make you guys wait.

O and I think Ive got 3 males, cant rightly tell yet, but I should be able to in the morning. Its a shame too their some of my best plants that look as though their male. Well wish me some green mojo and hep me hope Im wrong.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 30, 2009)

*MOJO*


----------



## dr_toker81 (Apr 30, 2009)

good stuff man. i just got done with my build for my first indoor grow. i think im gonna keep n eye on ur grow since im doin pretty much the same thing you are! ill be watching you " "THE POLICE" haha


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool the "MAN" is watching LOL.


----------



## donkey942 (May 1, 2009)

Well here they are, theirs a couple of pics on my best macro setting, wanted some comfermation on status of males, before they get the chop.

Its weird they look like their trying to get bud sights bud not really starting to bud or anything. Well I just guess Ill have to be patient for now.


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 1, 2009)

very nice bro.. i hope mine turn out like that!


----------



## Dankerz (May 1, 2009)

pics arent clear enough for my bad eyes..i cant tell if you got males in them pics or not.. id say your safe for now let them grow out a bit more.  goodluck :joint:


----------



## Newbud (May 1, 2009)

Is that a ball i can see?


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 1, 2009)

yep


----------



## Dankerz (May 1, 2009)

yeah..now me see it..i see better when i take a few bong rips first..  pollen chucker


----------



## Newbud (May 1, 2009)




----------



## donkey942 (May 1, 2009)

yeah got 2 of em, their the kush and I think another 1 is going male too, that will leave me only 2 kush plants left. So far the river quiver hasnt shown any signs. well I guess thats good. Ive got I distinct kush plant that is way different than the rest is this known to happen with kush? its lighter green is growing 11 leaf leaflets. Finally got something decent to smoke! Can you tell Im kinda rambling on and on and on,on,on,on........

Well maybe I should sober up before I finish this! LOL


----------



## donkey942 (May 1, 2009)

P.S. what was I saying agian?


----------



## donkey942 (May 2, 2009)

Well no wake and bake so Im good to carry on a conversation, This morning I went down and "low and behold" thiers 4 males confermed, so I chopped 2 and kept the other 2 and seperated them from the rest. The ones I chopped smelled like dog poo when I cut em, left finger resin all over my fingers from just holding them to cut em off. The good news is that Ive got 2 kush females!, One of the males is a kush too, so guess whats going to happen. The popcorn buds will be toast! lol. Does anybody else ever come across the dog poo smell with thier plants? Also the confirmed females went into 5 gal buckets, so root bound it wasnt funny. Im talking roots growing up in search of room, looked like tree roots when they are left to long in pots.


----------



## Newbud (May 2, 2009)

Dunno about dog poo but i've heard people say they smell of vomit and then theres the cheeses so i guess they dont all smell sweet lol.

Mine seem to have an almost body odour kind of smell but if you touch em your fingers smell sweet but musky, really weird smells lol.

Dunno if i'd wanna smoke dog poo though lol


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 2, 2009)

i hope mine dont smell like dog poo. i pinched them last night and it smelled like MJ


----------



## donkey942 (May 3, 2009)

Newbud-WHy not chech and chong smoked doberman ****, and now that I think about it the river quiver that the old hippie had smelled like it when it first started to dry, Its purple when dryed with pink hairs. When it was finished it had a almost musk smell to it and tasted like the outdoors, if that makes any sense.

dr-toker-What breed are you growing again? And Im shure they wont smell like mine.

Well guys todays picture day! will post em' this afternoon.


----------



## donkey942 (May 3, 2009)

Well Ive got to second guess my sexing ability, one of the so called "males" has little hairs coming out of the balls now and is starting to form a bud!


----------



## donkey942 (May 4, 2009)

well camera was dead its recherging and I go to pick up my light today it came into my freinds house saturday but he was at work and didnt want to call me at 2 am when he finally got out.


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 4, 2009)

im actually not sure at this point its a local skunk . the buds are really dark green but very spongy  and has massive nice tiger stripped seeds.  i have a friend that grows the stuff outdoors...

i think the cheech and chong strain of dog was lab though lol


----------



## donkey942 (May 4, 2009)

dr_toker81 said:
			
		

> im actually not sure at this point its a local skunk . the buds are really dark green but very spongy and has massive nice tiger stripped seeds. i have a friend that grows the stuff outdoors...
> 
> i think the cheech and chong strain of dog was lab though lol


 
Yep shure was! lol


----------



## donkey942 (May 4, 2009)

This morning I decided to take most of the plants to a freinds place in the hills (hes got alot of land). I kept a couple but downsizing was especially important Ive got some remodaling being done and the smell will be a issue till about late june early july, so Im only keeping 3 here and the rest are gone. We are also getting a new road so again smell is a issue. Wish me luck that none of my 3 females that stayed turn hermie ( they shouldnt their pretty well takin care of well). I guess the new 1000w light I just bought, by the way I can finally get it today, will produce some dense buds on them being so much light for so little plants. Should be interesting atleast.


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 4, 2009)

yeah man i cant wait to see that turnout. 1000w for 3 plants will def bring dense and large yeild


----------



## donkey942 (May 6, 2009)

I can only hope they have the making of buds on the top cola and some hairs popping here and their.


----------



## donkey942 (May 6, 2009)

O yeah sorry wont be pics till about thursday next week, camera batteries wont charge Im going to buy some new ones next thursday, its my wifes payday.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 6, 2009)

3 girls + 1,000 watts HPS  =  Bud Porn

i cant wait for the updates.  i almost threw a female out b/c it looked like balls forming but being a noob i wasnt sure what to look for so i kept them another week, it turned out female.

GROW MOJO :watchplant:


----------



## donkey942 (May 6, 2009)

well a freind of mine decided to give me his 4 extra girls so I threw em in their with my girls so I got 7 now.


----------



## donkey942 (May 6, 2009)

their a little spindaly but they wil bulk up, he had them under 2 4ft shop lights.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 6, 2009)

Oh yeah, they will definately bulk up under 1 thousand watts of HID. 7 Plants will be a nice harvest . Btw, your garden looks beautiful!


----------



## donkey942 (May 7, 2009)

Thx mental wait till you see them now, I took out the  1000w low bay light I had and put in the new one from HTGsupply, Im going to make another room for veg with it, so I can just move plants over when I begin to harvest instead of doing one grow at a time, so I can have a perpetual harvest. I wont have to deal with street dealers. Im getting sick of going to peoples houses when the say thay have nuggets, you get their and its just green brick. The state I live in has had alot of big busts lately, but we went MMJ legal and the rockafeller laws where abolished. Hopefully Ill get a chance to apply for a card eventually.


----------



## donkey942 (May 13, 2009)

Well its been awhile since my last update, we have buds gentlemen, Im going to post up some pics tonight. Ive got 12 girls now, thats the # Im sticking too. Im going to start some new ones in a week or so.


----------



## donkey942 (May 15, 2009)

Sorry I didnt post pics will do it today, my house was busy and I just meet somebody to supply me.


----------



## donkey942 (May 18, 2009)

well its the begining of bud porn now!:hubba:


----------



## donkey942 (May 18, 2009)

Last but not least is the cali-orange my mentor grew this fall, Yep I finally found someone local for advice. Im going to still post my grow log here too.


----------



## donkey942 (May 18, 2009)

Wow you guys dont even post back after the bud porn starts?


----------



## Newbud (May 18, 2009)

Not usually on for long anymore and too stoned when i am lol


----------



## donkey942 (May 19, 2009)

Well I have atleast 5 weeks to go maybe longer till harvest, now that theirs buds on em its sooo hard not to sample them. I know Ill be rewarded well if I wait so I have to. Ill keep posting new pics. Am I supposed to start losing the lower fan leaves already? and also is yellowing normal this early in budding or should I give them some more N?


----------



## Newbud (May 19, 2009)

Think it normal to loose a couple, usually lower ones, i did anyway 
I'm guessing the yellowing normal as i've read it happens in so many threads but i didn't get much yellowing till i started the flush, odd leaf everynow and then.

How much yellowing is there? you may need more N as you say. Pics 

As for sampling i was doing it from week 5 lol, i liked it as you get to see or feel the way the THC matures and the stone changes.

I like mine at the moment, really stoned,, duh, like eh? you what? who you talking to? kinda stoned lol but it was totally different say a week ish ago, it was high giggley, wish i'd of kept more of it like that


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 19, 2009)

yellowing is perfectly normal @ this stage in the game. you should def give a shot of phosphorous in this week 2 help push those buds.


----------



## Getmelifted (May 19, 2009)

good read


----------



## donkey942 (May 21, 2009)

well my babys are gone, taken by a person I thought was my brother. Him and his girlfreind where watching my kids while I was at work and when I got out my mother had my kids and all the babys where gone. ******* people, I hate greedy people. well I guess ill start over again in a month when the **** dies down. Atleast I can get cali orange seeds for free now.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 21, 2009)

what the ****!!! i think you should make karma visit this person;-} dude i cant even emagine... sorry bout ur loss. id wait it out longer than a month. who knows this mother could come back. actually id wait a month then let it "slip" to whomever to let this guy thinnk ur gowing again. then you let him catch wind of same senario that let him steal em in the 1st place, but be waiting in grow room w/ a lil "persuasion". doubt hes dumb enough 2 try again, but would b cool if it worked out this way.


----------



## donkey942 (May 21, 2009)

Yeah personnaly I want to go and find him and them rip all my plants down and stuff every oriface in his body and hang him by his little member untill the wait of his own body ripped it off. then make his women eat whats left connected to the piano wire I hung him from. But my wife says youve got kids a house and a family to take care of and I sigh with a longing for revenge.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 15, 2009)

Dude 
That sucks! Here I was totally enjoying your grow journal, thinking to myself how cool it is that you would share this with the us. 
I was horiffied to read your last couple of post!!! I had to take a break and compose myself. 
I really hope that this does not stop you from posting more grow journals here. 
I have thought long and hard before putting pics on the net. Even though I am legal and no longer have to fear the cops it's people like the guy that ripped you off that concern me.
No matter what happens I just want you to know that it's people like you that give people like me the courage to be able to do so. So that others can learn from our mitakes. 
I really enjoyed your grow journal (except for the end) and I think that you did a great job at teaching us all many lessons here, unfortunately even with outcome.
I am still just pissed off that people like that exist, I really hate thieves!!!
I would like to thankyou for helping us first timers to learn that security is an issue. I'm really sorry that we all have to learn this at your expense.
again I really hope that this does not stop you from ever posting another grow journal, at the same time I would understand if it does. 
Again Thanks, and again I am really sorry that you had to pay such a price to find out who your real friends are.
Mike


----------

